# CPMA Cert Exam Help?



## volleyb13

Hello there,
I am scheduled to take the CPMA Cert Exam this Sat, and was wondering if anyone who has taken the test, had any helpful tips on sitting for the exam/exam material?

I took the NAMAS prep class, and have studied the material as well as the info AAPC states is covered on the test, just was wondering if I am headed for a disaster on how difficult the exam is.

Any helpful info would be great! Really nervous. Thanks so Much!


----------



## melzinser

*Enjoy the audit questions!*

I thought they were the easiest part!  Just don't get thrown by the note... read the questions first.  Good luck!


----------



## twizzle

*CPMA exam*

I'm going to be taking the test soon (not sure when as I don't know if I'm prepared or not) and have used the NAMAS study guide and Medical Record Auditor, in addition to checking out the AAPC's suggestions for online research...OIG workplan, CERT, RAC audits etc. I don't know what else to look at really.
Good luck to you and let us know what you think of the test. I'd appreciate a private message from you on your post test thoughts. i really need to pass.


----------



## tinacolassard

I sat for the exam two weeks ago and did not pass.  I also took the prep class through NAMAS and wasn't pleased with the presentation as I wasn't prepared.  I studied and have looked through tons of material on the web that AAPC referenced and feel overwhelmed.  I'm curious how many people have taken the exam through AAPC (not NAMAS) and have passed.  It frustrates me that the people who were credentialed under NAMAS had 4 hours and only 90 questions plus were able to use the notebook NAMAS put together and then took the test through NAMAS.


----------



## lisaulrich

I did not realize that the people that take the certification exam through NAMAS get to take a 90 question 4 hour exam and use a book put together by NAMAS? Is that true? I also took the two day boot camp and was very disappointed in it. Took the exam this past Saturday and waiting on the results, but did not feel that the two day course sufficiently prepared me. I felt like I really had to wade through a lot of information and preparation on my own and figure out by myself what would be important and it's awfully difficult to gauge when presented with the huge wealth of information on the CMS website!
I sure hope I passed! I do not want to take that exam again!!!


----------



## ladybird

I also took the NAMAS two day bootcamp and was very disappointed.  The person presenting this bootcamp sat and read the book to us.   This did not prepare us for the exam.  I took this two weeks ago and didn't pass by 5%.   

Alot of what was on the exam was not covered at the bootcamp.

Would like to know if there is a better study guide before I retake the test.


----------



## mcandia

*CPMA certification*

I believe the partnership approach (AAPC & NAMAS) could create inconsistancy and they should consider having the educational content and exam content developed by same entity.

The developers of the educational material & exam content should also administer the exam.

Just my thoughts,

Maria CPC, CPC-H, CEMC


----------



## coder1

I would agree with you all... So you telling me that Doctors have they own exam outside of AAPC? I was looking into the ACHAE exam ... I know its expensive but wanted to know if the course is worth it. any feebback would be helpful


----------



## ithomas14

I feel as everyone else does. The workshop was a joke. We had incorrect answers in NAMAS binder, which also had 2 different years information. We were told the we didn't need the Medical Record Auditor book (it was a money maker for AAPC). That book was much better than anything NAMAS presented. I thought we would learn to audit. NAMAS just threw info at us. It was a waste of time and money. I did pass but not by much. Luckily, some of the regulations I knew from other training. If AAPC were smart, they would disassociate themselves from NAMAS. If you really want to be an auditor, check out American Institute of Healthcare Compliance. They have a Certified Healthcare Auditor program that is fantastic. They will teach you everything about auditing, regulations, how to present audit results, and much more. Expensive $2100 but worth every penny. I have a billing certification through AIHC and considering the CHA.


----------



## SFRISINA

*Didn't pass the exam......twice*

Wow....I really thought I was the only one who felt ill-prepared that attended the boot camp.  A co-worker and I took the boot camp at the National Conference in Jacksonville, and it was not helpful at all.  The exam we took at the conference was the AAPC test though.  The first time I took it I received a 56%.....so I just took it again and I received a 68% (I'm almost there!!).  I passed my CPC and my CPC-H the first time around, so this is extremely frustrating for me. I am taking it again this Saturday - and I really don't want to have to take it a 4th time.  
During the boot camp, the instructor was asked if what they were telling us at the time was something we needed to know for the test.  Their response was "everything you need to know is in the book."  In the meantime, we had to listen to stories about audits they performed that had no relevance to the exam at all.  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Saturday will be the last time I have to take this exam.


----------



## volleyb13

I also had some issues with the prep class, but over all thought the material provided was good information. 

How I studied, was printed the exam breakdown from the AAPC on what was covered on the test, then made a study guide, pulling all the info from the class material provided based on what the AAPC stated was covered. If I was missing any info I just pulled it from AMA's Medical Record Auditor book, and I found there was no surprises on the test.

I finished the test an hour early & passed my 1st time. Hope this helps.


----------



## valleycoder

i took the NAMAS 2 day prep class and did pass the exam but i think it was because of years of experience more than the prep class.  i agree, the NAMAS class was just a review of what i already knew from experience.  

good luck all!!


----------



## mnguye26@jhmi.edu

tinacolassard said:


> I sat for the exam two weeks ago and did not pass.  I also took the prep class through NAMAS and wasn't pleased with the presentation as I wasn't prepared.  I studied and have looked through tons of material on the web that AAPC referenced and feel overwhelmed.  I'm curious how many people have taken the exam through AAPC (not NAMAS) and have passed.  It frustrates me that the people who were credentialed under NAMAS had 4 hours and only 90 questions plus were able to use the notebook NAMAS put together and then took the test through NAMAS.



HI Tina,
what part is the most difficult in the exam?


----------



## KatHopkins

I took the exam the day after I finished the two-day class and passed. 
(It was the AAPC exam - I was not aware there was another format.  I asked NAMAS if they were doing an exam session with the class and was told I'd have to schedule it through the AAPC.)    

I felt the class was very good information, well presented...but it was mostly review for me...I'd been doing E&M auditing for some time.   I would recommend that someone unfamiliar with the material order their book ahead of time and review it before the class. 

There was a wide range of experience in the class I took, and it did seem that those who had no auditing or E&M experience were floundering.   On the other side of the scale we had one CPMA, with several years experience, who was there for CEUs.   She and the instructor had some great stories to share about working in the field.    Without that extra - I think it would have been just a straightforward presentation from the book...


----------

